# Bubba/Og kush.



## brown180 (Feb 6, 2007)

I was fortunate enough to recieve clones of these 2 wonderful strains, but grow techniques for these particular strains are so hard to come by.  SO i thought Id seek some help from some marijuana enthusiasts.  So heres the deal, im about at the point where I should be topping these guys.. One site said, topping works great for certain strains but is not as effective on others, So if anyone had any input on that topic or had any other advice, it would greatly be appreciated.


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Feb 6, 2007)

brown180 said:
			
		

> I was fortunate enough to recieve clones of these 2 wonderful strains, but grow techniques for these particular strains are so hard to come by. SO i thought Id seek some help from some marijuana enthusiasts. So heres the deal, im about at the point where I should be topping these guys.. One site said, topping works great for certain strains but is not as effective on others, So if anyone had any input on that topic or had any other advice, it would greatly be appreciated.


 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9400  I will keep this updated with pics best I can.


----------



## Hick (Feb 7, 2007)

mornin' brown...og 'n bubba are both "keepers" in my stable, but first things first..
"Which" of the og AND bubba cuts have you managed to access?..
there are a few different ones out there. "ALL" claiming to be the originol and (of course) the best..hee hee
Bubba has what is rferred to as the "Green" pheno, a "Mint", and a "purple" flowering pheno, or cut as the case may be.

OG kush has the "Ghost" cut, "Abusive" cut and one other that escapes me at the moment...motorbella?..not sure, sorry.
I'm holding the "Green" bubba and the ghost cut of og. If I can be of asistance, 'holla' me up.


----------



## Elephant Man (Feb 7, 2007)

Welcome to MP Brown.  Post pics of the girls or start a journal if you can.  Like how Hick posts at 4:20  , I'm up smoking some Jack Herer too lol.


----------



## 420 Murder Ln Garberville (Mar 1, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> mornin' brown...og 'n bubba are both "keepers" in my stable, but first things first..
> "Which" of the og AND bubba cuts have you managed to access?..
> there are a few different ones out there. "ALL" claiming to be the originol and (of course) the best..hee hee
> Bubba has what is rferred to as the "Green" pheno, a "Mint", and a "purple" flowering pheno, or cut as the case may be.
> ...


Doesn't the OG have a Tahoe cut as well?


----------



## NorCalHal (Mar 1, 2009)

It's actually very rediculas the many "pheno's" ,if that is what u want to call it, of both Bubba and OG.

Personally, I have the Pre-98 Bubba. You can tell from the silvery,bluish tops.
I was actually told when I received the cut that it was OG, but after a couple of grows and some well informed friends, we placed this cut as Pre-98 Bubba.

As far as OG, ha, there are many. SFV(San Fernando Valley) is probably the most atainable cut. Very weak yeilder to say the least, you had that right Effen! And yes, the Tahoe cut. SourD and OG originated from the Tahoe Basin, as far as I can tell from the numerous stories.

But, Hick is correct. It is damn near inmpossible to tell from a cutting. You have to get her in to 12/12 at least 4-6 weeks before you can really tell.

I can spot out Bubba fairly easy, as I have been working with her for a couple of years now. I feel confident on identifying SourD also.

All I can say if, you have the real of either, you will know come harvest time.


----------

